# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  RoĐenje djeteta na zadak

## vuje0803

Poštovani,

molim Vas mali savjet. Dijete mi je rođeno na zadak iako sam sugerirao i ženi kao i doktrici na KBC Merkur da ako smatra da postoji opasnost za ženu ili dijete ide na carski rez, dapače sugerirao.
Naravno da doktorica (po preporuci ženine kolegice) to nije napravila i sada postoje određeni problemi za dijete (kukovi, napuknuće ključne kosti...itd). Ukratko dijete je tjedan dana u bolnici i oporavlja se navodno dobro.S mamom je sve OK.  Zanima me što činiti!!!!Osim puno molitve a možda i tužbe...

Hvala

----------


## dani1

Nadam se da će ti netko brzo odgovoriti, jer i mene zanima komentar na tvoje pitanje. Moje prvo dijete bilo je u položaju zadkom, ali tada je to još uvijek bila indikacija za carski rez. Kad sam rađala svoje drugo dijete bilo me strah da mi se opet ne ponovi prethodna prića. Doktor mi je tada odgovorio da položaj zadkom više nije indikacija za carski rez. Evo napisala sam ovo i da se tvoje pitanje ne provuće neodgovoreno, možda netko obrati pažnju.

----------


## vuje0803

Hvala!

----------


## mamma san

vuje0803,

makar si pitanje postavio na pravnim savjetima, ja ću ga premjestiti na pdf porod. 
Možda ćeš dobiti još koju informaciju.

----------


## Deaedi

> Poštovani,
> 
> molim Vas mali savjet. Dijete mi je rođeno na zadak iako sam sugerirao i ženi kao i doktrici na KBC Merkur da ako smatra da postoji opasnost za ženu ili dijete ide na carski rez, dapače sugerirao.
> Naravno da doktorica (po preporuci ženine kolegice) to nije napravila i sada postoje određeni problemi za dijete (kukovi, napuknuće ključne kosti...itd). Ukratko dijete je tjedan dana u bolnici i oporavlja se navodno dobro.S mamom je sve OK. Zanima me što činiti!!!!Osim puno molitve a možda i tužbe...
> 
> Hvala


Mislim da bi bilo dobro da kontaktiraš odvjetnika, po mogućnosti nekoga tko se bavi medicinskim slučajevima, malo proguglaj i mislim da češ naći nekoga ili postavi pitanje na legalis forumu.

----------


## Snjeska

Mislim da tvoje sugeriranje nema nikakvu težinu.
Liječnik ga nije obavezan ni saslušati a kamo li postupiti po tvojim željama.

----------


## marta

Nadam se da ce ozljede brzo zacijeliti i da ce bebica doma, mami i tati.
Cini mi se ipak da nemas neku osnovu za tuzbu (to je samo moj dojam, nisi nesto puno napisao).
Najvjerojatnije da sam porodjaj nema nikakve veze s problemima s kukovima jer su oni statisticki cesci kod djece u polozaju zadkom, valjda zbog samom polozaja. Ni puknuta kljucna kost nije nesto neobicno, iako nije ni tako cesta pojava.

----------


## rena7

Mislim da bit ove priče nije u tome je li liječnik trebao poslušati supruga ili ne, već je bit što je dijete rođenjem na zadak pretrpjelo određene traume. I čovjek postavlja pitanje, što sad? Ja  samo mogu reći- žao mi je, bebici želim brz oporavak. Što biste postigli podizanjem tužbe, doista ne znam. Moguće je da ništa, i na to treba biti spreman. Nažalost, puno teži događaji završe pod tepihom, tako je to kod nas, naša stvarnost.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da tvoje sugeriranje nema nikakvu težinu.
> Liječnik ga nije obavezan ni saslušati a kamo li postupiti po tvojim željama.


O liječnik je itekako obavezan poslušati pacijenta, a ukoliko postupi suprotno od onoga što je pacijent tražio, mora imati dobro objašnjenje za svoju profesionalnu procjenu. Koja je očito bila pogrešna.

----------


## Cathy

> O liječnik je itekako obavezan poslušati pacijenta, a ukoliko postupi suprotno od onoga što je pacijent tražio, mora imati dobro objašnjenje za svoju profesionalnu procjenu. Koja je očito bila pogrešna.


Pa nije MUŽ bio pacijent.

----------


## dani1

Koliko ja znam, položaj na zadak u hrvatskim državnim rodilištima više nije indikacija za carski rez, tako su meni rekli u Merkuru. Dakle s te strane pravno bi trebalo sve štimati. Porod na zadak bi trebao "obaviti" liječnik koji je stručan za takve porode, ali mi na žalost lječnika na porodu nemožemo izabrati.Takav porod je htjeli mi ili ne ipak porod povećanog rizika. Doista mi je žao što je to tako završilo, ali neka logika mi govori da tu baš i nema neke osnove za tužbu na osnovu onoga što je Vuje napisao. Nadam se da su bebica i mama bolje.

----------


## Matovila

Prije svega bebici zelim brzi oporavak. Iakreno mi je zao da je porod zavrsio s takvim traumama za bebu.

Ja sam nedavno rodila na zadak.... s tim da je kod mene bilo puno vise indikacija za carski:
- iznimno rizicna blizanacka trudnoca (previse bi vremena uzelo da sve nabrajam)
- prvo dijete (vodeci gemin) koje je bilo okrenuto na glavicu umrlo nekoliko dana prije poroda
- drugo dijete koje (ziva beba) pokusali su okrenuti na glavicu, nisu uspjeli nego sam rodila na zadak

Rodila sam na sv. duhu. Iako su me svi pripremali za CR, na kraju sam rodila prirodnim putem. Vjerujem da sam dosla bilo kome drugom u smjenu da bi bez razmisljanja radili carski, medjutim dosla sam u smjenu dr. habeka koji je bio izvrstan, smirujuci u kljucnim trenucima i sve je proslo u najboljem redu.

Samo bih dodala da i porod carskim rezom ima jako puno rizika i za mamu i bebu. Zena koja je sa mnom bila u sobi rodila je carskim rezom pa je beba svejedno imala prijelom kljucne kosti i nekakvo napuknuce plucnog krila (ako sam dobro razumjela) zbog cega je beba zavrsila u drugoj bolnici. Da ne spominjem sve ostale rizike koje CR nosi sa saobom. Ne pokusavam opravdati lijecnika, ali vjerujem da je u datom trenutku odvagnuo sto je bolje

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Kod položaja na zadak nešto su češći problemi s kukovima, zbog toga što je dijete bilo u stanovitom položaju određeno vrijeme. Carski rez ne bi ništa promijenio.

Napuknuće ključne kosti je 'normalna porođajna trauma', nešto što se događa u određenom postotku i zacijeli bez ikakvih problema. Imalo ga je i moje drugo dijete, pedijatar mi je to samo napomenuo na prvom pregledu s mjesec dana, dao da popipam tako da znam. Ništa drugo. I baš je to rekao - normalna porođajna trauma na koju nije moguće utjecati. Zacijelilo.

----------


## anchie76

Obzirom da je više identičnih tema otvoreno, ostavljena je samo ova.  Hvala na razumijevanju  :Smile:

----------


## nela30

S obziro da je ovo tema o zadku,onda ću ovdje postaviti svoje pitanje.
Dosata sam čitala o zadku na ovom i na drugim forumima s obzirom da sam rodila dijete koji je bilo okrenuto na zadak,imala sam carski rez. Kao posljedice koje se mogu dogoditi za bebu prilikom vaginalng poroda na zadak mogu reći da sam dobro pošla.Da se razumijemo sama nikad ne bih izabrala carsk rez.
Samo 3 % beba se ne okrene na glavicu nego ostane u položaju na zadak prilkom poroda.Doktorica mi je rekla da je velika mogućnost da mi se to dogodi i u sljedećoj trudnoći zbog nepravilnog obilka maternice.koliko je vas kojima se beba u prvoj i drugoj trudnoći nije okrenula na glavicu i kakav su vam porod predložili?

----------


## ms. ivy

prvo dijete rodila sam vaginalno na zadak (merkur), drugo je bilo glavicom dolje. i da je bilo na zadak, rađala bih vaginalno jer drugorotke ne šalju automatski na carski (sv. duh).

----------


## Mira1984

Ms.Ivy, kaži mi molim te, koliko ti je bila beba teška kad si je kao prvorotka išla roditi na zadak? - ja sam u istoj situaciji pa se malo brinem :/

----------


## vertex

Mira, moja beba je imala 3300 g i 50 cm. Isto sam bila prvorotka i sve je prošlo u redu. 
Koliko se sjećam, nije svaki položaj zatkom isti pa za neke vaginalni porod jest, a za neke nije opcija.

----------


## kiri-

moja beba je bila u polozaju zadak i iako rodila sam na carski. porod je prosao savrseno. iako sam se uzasavala carskog, ispalo je fenomenalno.
netko je spomenuo da bebe koje su bile u polozaju zadak da im je veca vjerojatnost problema s kukovima. zasto je to tako?

----------


## Muma

> moja beba je bila u polozaju zadak i iako rodila sam na carski. porod je prosao savrseno. iako sam se uzasavala carskog, ispalo je fenomenalno.
> netko je spomenuo da bebe koje su bile u polozaju zadak da im je veca vjerojatnost problema s kukovima. zasto je to tako?


Zato jer su djetetove nožice prema gore, i obično dugo ostane u tom položaju pošto se ne okrene. Tako prolazi i kroz porođajni kanal...prvo guza pa ostatak tijela s nožicama prema gore. I neko vrijeme nakon poroda, nožice još nisu u ispravnom položaju prema dolje. Sve to može ostaviti posljedice na kukićima, ali i ne mora.

----------


## frodda

nadam se da smijem staviti link  :Grin: 

ovdje je to lijepo i nježno objašnjeno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPklRwlMV1Y

----------


## Mira1984

Evo samo da kažem, ipak sam rodila carski. Bebač je sada 2 mjeseca. Još vježbamo s kukićima jer su ukočeni ( sada naravno manje) ali hvala Bogu ništa strašno, iako sam se prepala sa postupkom. Naime, dijete u položaju zadak hitno ide na snimanje kukova. Nisam to znala pa sam vjerovala da nešto nije  u redu. Htjela sam ići privatno, no nije trebalo, jer sam ionako hitno primljena sa mjesec dana u Klaićevoj. Možda nekome pomogne informacija  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Moja mala je isto bila na zadak. Nije išla hitno na uzv, već kad i druge bebe. Očekivala sam problemčiće s kukovima, ali dr. je rekao da su u redu. U početku je teže ispravljala jedno koljeno, al sad je i to u redu. Eto, mi smo imali sreće. 
Beba je bila 48 cm, 3,300 kg i dr. je odmah predložila cr da se ne mučimo.

----------

